# Shrimp and Corn Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup of oil
4 large onions, chopped
1/2 cup of bell peppers, chopped
1 llb frsh peeled and deveined shrimp
1 1/2 bags of frozen corn
1 can of tomatoes, chopped
1/2 of flour
garlic to taste
salt and pepper to taste
2 1/2 qts of water

Make a dark roux with the flour and oil. Saute onions and bell pepper till tender. Add the shrimp and cook until pink. Add water, corn, tomatoes and simmer for about an hour. The longer it cooks the better it is.


----------

